# This month's Digital SLR mag



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Just a few bits this month  most I've had in one issue so far...










Eight page feature guide I wrote in the 'Rules' section, this month on Autumn. An image from the Isle of Skye used as a composition example and a four page feature guide I wrote on how to shoot Star Trails. :thumb:

cheers

drew


----------



## XxHarDinGxX (Sep 24, 2011)

Nice.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Great Drew, well done plenty of coverage:thumb:


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Image too small to read the words.
S'pose this means I'll have to spend £3.49 now.....pfft! 

:thumb:


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Brilliant stuff mate, i'll buy it 2mrw


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Well done cracking images


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

If you can take this as a compliment "your a bigger magazine whore than me" 
But i do think your photos are epic , very talented....


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Where did the meteor disappear to in the bottom left pic?

Well done however for getting so much exposure in the mag

I apologise for the pun


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I subscribe to this magazine. I didn't know you were a professional photographer until I just read your profile. Job well done.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Been following your posts for a little while now Drew.

I can't say I'm surprised and I'm chuffed to bits to see someone get what they deserve.

Keep it up.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Fantastic Drewster! I'll have to buy this, not only to read your feature, but the magazine looks well laid out for a simpleton like me.

Have you asked about a feature for photochops? lol! That will be ace.

Seriously though, i am chuffed to bits for you mate, onwards and upwards and well deserved. :thumb:


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Awesome, well done mate :thumb: I'll try and grab a copy on the way home


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

XxHarDinGxX said:


> Nice.


Thanks



Brazo said:


> Great Drew, well done plenty of coverage:thumb:


Thanks matey



PJS said:


> Image too small to read the words.
> S'pose this means I'll have to spend £3.49 now.....pfft!
> 
> :thumb:


hah, cheers 



GIZTO29 said:


> Brilliant stuff mate, i'll buy it 2mrw


Thanks matey



Derekh929 said:


> Well done cracking images


Thanks very much



HeavenlyDetail said:


> If you can take this as a compliment "your a bigger magazine whore than me"
> But i do think your photos are epic , very talented....


lol yeh, lot of persistance - thanks! 



Will_G said:


> Where did the meteor disappear to in the bottom left pic?
> 
> Well done however for getting so much exposure in the mag
> 
> I apologise for the pun


Thanks very much, that's the star trails sequence without the two frames that the meteor appeared in 



Blueberry said:


> I subscribe to this magazine. I didn't know you were a professional photographer until I just read your profile. Job well done.


Thanks very much



Gruffs said:


> Been following your posts for a little while now Drew.
> 
> I can't say I'm surprised and I'm chuffed to bits to see someone get what they deserve.
> 
> Keep it up.


Ahh thanks very much fella for the kind words :thumb: 



Shiny said:


> Fantastic Drewster! I'll have to buy this, not only to read your feature, but the magazine looks well laid out for a simpleton like me.
> 
> Have you asked about a feature for photochops? lol! That will be ace.
> 
> Seriously though, i am chuffed to bits for you mate, onwards and upwards and well deserved. :thumb:


lol yeh, virtual cars those were the days! Thanks very much fella, appreciated :thumb:



Pezza4u said:


> Awesome, well done mate :thumb: I'll try and grab a copy on the way home


Cheers man, it's a good magazine 

Thanks everyone! :thumb::thumb:

drew


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Great stuff and a good deal of coverage, you will have your own mag soon at that rate...:thumb:


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Who normally stocks this as I can't find it? Been to my local newsagent, WH Smith and Tescos? None of them had it.


----------



## Glaschu (Sep 16, 2012)

:thumb:


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Well done mate, well deserved! :thumb:


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

I found it in a larger Tescos. Just started reading it and I'm really enjoying it, also like the feedback part as well. It seems like a great mag and I can see me subscribing to it. The fact it isn't based around professionals or kit that costs so much the amateur photographer wouldn't be able to afford it is a bonus :thumb:


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

thanks guys - yeh it's a good mag, send in your landscapes as I do the 'feedback' most times 

drew


----------

